# Presidential 'Props', USAF Museum



## Geedee (Jan 26, 2009)

.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice pic's. That connie is beautiful !!

Charles


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 26, 2009)

Damn my retinas will never be the same with all that shined up aluminum glarin at me...


----------



## ONE_HELLCAT (Jan 26, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Damn my retinas will never be the same with all that shined up aluminum glarin at me...



And neither will your nostrils if you plan on visiting. Some of those planes had a peculiar odor to them, but it was still pretty cool to go there. Next door is the experimental aircraft hangar. You have to take two trips to see everything, it's just awesome. I recommend it.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 27, 2009)

.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2009)

Excellent shots Gary!

It is fine Gary, post away.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Jan 27, 2009)

Those are nice shots!!


----------



## ksilber11 (Jan 29, 2009)

I had a great time looking at the presidential and experimental plane. Plan heading to the museum on sunday for my 5th time in eight months now I think.


----------

